

Failure indeed: How I not executed on an idea - planetsab
http://sebastiankeil.de/2011/01/12/failure-indeed/

======
CobraKai
Nice article. Thanks for posting. I, especially, needed to read that for more
perpective (going through some similar mindstuffs).

